# Problème avec Kali Linux sur iMac



## DirtyPuff (7 Février 2020)

Salut à tous,

Je me tourne vers la communauté pour essayer de trouver solution à mon p*%!$ de problème...

J'explique:

J'ai voulu installer Kali Linus sur mon iMac mi-2011, en dualboot...(oui je sais, la prochaine fois, ça sera via machine virtuelle!), j ai bien effectuer la partition de mon disque et alloué un espace pour l installation de Kali. Créer ma clé bootable avec Kali, OK, Install OK, jusqu'à ici tout va bien... Kali fonctionne nickel, sauf petit probleme de clavier souris mais résolûmes avec des filaires qui trainer dans le fond de mon garage.

MON PROBLEME....Impossible de revenir sous mac.... je démarre, redémarre, et re re démarre... toujours Kali.... 
Plus d'accès au choix boots....HELP.....Please....

Merci d'avance.


----------



## sinbad21 (7 Février 2020)

Bonjour, 
As-tu essayé de redémarrer avec la touche alt, ou avec cmd+r ?


----------



## DirtyPuff (8 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> As-tu essayé de redémarrer avec la touche alt, ou avec cmd+r ?


Oui évidemment... mais nada...


----------



## sinbad21 (9 Février 2020)

DirtyPuff a dit:


> Oui évidemment... mais nada...


Faudrait que sous Linux tu lances GParted et que tu fasses une copie d'écran.


----------



## polux748 (19 Avril 2020)

Bonjour.

Je ne suis pas très spécialiste sur ce sujet. Mais as tu penser, avant d'avoir fait tout ça, de télécharger rEFIt sous Mac OS ? Après, faudrais voir, s'il y a un équivalent sous Kali.


----------



## Nikware (19 Avril 2020)

reFind est la solution.
Ayant eu la meme mésaventure, je l'ai installé (copié) sur une clé Usb.
Cela m'a permit de 'booter' sous MacOs, et de remettre celui-ci comme Os de démarrage via les préférences du disque de démarrage.


----------



## Invité (21 Avril 2020)

Et en gardant la touche "x" enfoncée au gong ?
Si ça fait redémarrer l'ordi, il bootera sur OsX


----------

